# الدرس الاول في catia



## أبو نهاد (23 مارس 2008)

الدرس الاول
Part Design
حمل ملف المرفق لكي تتبع مع الصور.zip ​1-قم بالفتح البرنامج .سوف تظهر لك النافذة الرئيسية.
2-تتبع الخطوات التالية لكي تفتح صفحة part gesign كما هي موضح في الشكل التالي
3-سوف تظهر لك في منتصف الصفحة 3 مربعات وهي(xy.xz.yz)كماهي موضحة في الصورة التالية 
(سوف تلاحظ ان ادوات الصفحة قد تغييرت)
4-اضغط على مربع xy ثم اضغط على رمز التالي الموجود على يمين الصفحة (sketcher)
5-سوف تتحول الصفحة الى 3 ابعات الى بعدين x.y 
6- ارسم دائرة مستعينا بالادوات التي تظهر امامك 
7-سوف يتم دعم اشارة الماوس بالارقام ........... اضغط بالماوس على نقطة تقاطع بين محورين x.y
كما هو مبين على صور
8-اضغط على الدائرة ......سوف تتحول الدائرة من لون الابيض الى البرتقالي
9-اضغط على اداة تسمى constraint تستخدم لوضع القياس لاي قطعة......سوف تتحول القطعة الى لون الاخصر ... ولن الاخضر ان القياسات جاهزة
10- اذهب الى 3D بواسطة اداة تسمى exist work bench
11-سوف تظهر دائرة في الفضاء كما في الصورةالتالية
12- اضغط على رمز pad 
13-ضع القياس كما في الشكل ............... مثلا ضع قياس مقداره 200mm
14-سوف يظهر الشكل التالي........
15- اضغط على رمزين التاليين ((راح تشعر بضخامة البرنامج بعد ال


قم بحفظ هذه الرسم على لدرس التالي وهوعن pad بشكل موسع 

اي استفسار لا تتردد ان جاهز​


----------



## المهندس يوسف حافظ (23 مارس 2008)

اخي حاولت مرارا تحميل البرنامج لكن لم اوفق ممكن تدلني كيف او موقع النحميل فية مشكلة؟


----------



## أبو نهاد (23 مارس 2008)

ان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم سوف يكون الكاتيا على موقع جديد بحيث يسهل على كل شخص تحميل 
....وكل ملف سوف يصل الى 25ميجابيات ................على راسي يا مهندس يوسف ولا تزعل


----------



## ahmedmecha (27 مارس 2008)

​


----------



## المهندس يوسف حافظ (27 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي ابو نهاد وانت دائما تتحفنا بالمفيد و الجديد. جزاك اللة خير


----------



## الياس عبد النور (9 يوليو 2008)

ابو نهاد الف شكر الك ارجو الاستمرار


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (9 يوليو 2008)

مشاركة مفيدة... جزيت خيرا


----------

